# rear diff seal on 850xp



## pdub79 (Mar 22, 2009)

has anybody replaced there rear diff seals on a 850xp before . ooking for some tips before i take it all apart


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

It isnt to bad. You want have to remove to diff from the atv! Pull the tire and axle off. Use a small pick to remove the seal and then tap the new one back in place. Farley simple and shouldnt take to much time.


----------

